# nail bitting home remidies, or ways you dealt with it. :(



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey there girls,

I need your help please. OK, so I have a real problem with bitting my nails, I mean a real problem.

I'll bite until they bleed, I've done them so bad that they have bottom infected, gross I know.

Anyway, I was wondering if you all have any tips or tricks or home remedies that aren't too expensive. I am sick of growing them out, then bitting them. I can't stand walking around and seeing other chicks perfect or better nails knowing that mine are so ugly and short.

I recall would love to participate in the 30 Mani insperation nails thing, and I know that there would probably be other girls around who bite as well, at least I hope I'm not the only one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for any tips and comments, it will help me, and others too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 6, 2014)

I just started keeping mine painted ALL THE TIME.  It really cut down on the biting of the nails.  I also get my roommate to call me out whenever I do it!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

Ha, I've tried that too, except I get my sis to cal me out and I'm just like, “yeah, uh huh, sure, yep I'll stop soon” lol, I'm bad that way.

And when I've tried to leave my nails painted, I always seem to scratch/bite it off. Its so gross but its a terrible habit, and I hate it!!! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jun 7, 2014)

I used to bite so bad, down into the quick. Bleeding, band-aids, infections, all that jazz. What finally worked for me was:

1. I figured out that the reason I bit my nails was because when they got too long the edges would get raggedy. That triggered my urge to bite, and I would nibble away until the whole nail was gone. So I started carrying nail clippers and a mini nail file with me everywhere. I have them in my purse, my book bag, suitcases, bathroom, bedroom, living room, any where I need so that if I get a snag, I can smooth it out instead of bite.

2. Same as @@elizabethrose I keep them painted, always. Even just a clear coat helps keep the edges smooth, and since I don't want nail polish in my mouth, it helps me resist putting my fingers in there!

I don't know if this will help you at all! I've had to come to the conclusion that my natural nails will always be short, and I do still bite sometimes, but not to the quick any more, thankfully!

Another quick but expensive solution is acrylic nails. Done right, they are darn near impossible to bite off. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 7, 2014)

I used to when I was younger, then I got acyrlics and it helped me a bunch. My mom also told me that if theres gunk under your nail and you put it in your mouth you can get parasites--- I DO NOT know if this is true, but she scared the crap out of me and I stopped completely.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you tried gel polish?  You can't really peel it off, so maybe that would help.

Wish I had a better idea, but what cured my nail biting habit was having braces on my teeth. I couldn't get enough leverage to bite them and wore the braces long enough to break me of it.


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 14, 2014)

I can't speak to this habit truly personally, as I've never had a really bad problem with it (I would only occasionally bite them &amp; not to the point of injury; but mine are also quite peely, so it was making those thin tips tempting - as Shalott describes: raggedy), but I know that since I've been wearing gel polish I haven't done it at all. It's too pretty, and when you use if as a base for your other polish, the nail is nice and sturdy, can grow, generally stays smooth and even, and that in itself is enough for me. It's really exciting to have them 5 cm beyond the fingertip. The investment in having someone do the gel polish for you might be another deterrent for you.

I don't know if you've tried the unpleasant tasting polishes or lotions - it's an idea.

Some people find a bit of training helpful: when you notice you are biting your nails, you snap an elastic band on your wrist - hard! If you keep to the practice, you will find the consequence unpleasant, and will begin to stop the behaviour that triggers it. It requires dedication, as if you are a person who tends to avoid snapping the band, it will not work. If the compulsion is such that it doesn't prevent you despite the consequence, you could also consider seeing a psychotherapist. When you are doing something that causes you physical harm and serious risk of infection, it is important to explore all options. When you often have an infection in your fingers it can be dangerous - it only takes one time to acquire an antibiotic-resistant infection. No doubt you've heard of people losing digits,limbs, and lives to MRSA.

Good luck with it! I hope the challenge helps a lot - it will be a full five months during which you could track your progress with the photos of your manis and be motivated due to the others seeing them too!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, constant painting is the only thing that works for me too. I still pick my polish off sometimes, but I don't bite when they're pretty and it's helped a lot with growing then out


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool girls, thanks for the awesome tips. I'll definitely try them out. I love it when my nails are pretty, but sometimes I can't help but pick and bite them and the polish off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> naughty me.

But, the ideas are a real help as I have struggled with this since I was a baby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll keep you posted if yous want, if not, that's OK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But thanks a ton!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jun 21, 2014)

When I feel like biting. I slap my hands.

Harsh. But, worth it. My nails still break though, and that sucks.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Jun 21, 2014)

I used to bite my nails when young.

Mom used to apply the bitter tasting polish to my nails, which was made for that purpose.  I believe it is still sold here in the UK and is called 'No Bite'.

Have you a similar product where you are?


----------



## nailenvyuser (Jun 21, 2014)

Orly 'No Bite'.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks people. @@nailenvyuser, I don't know if I have any of nailbitting stuff here, but I'll check anyways. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

